# PubMed- A Closer Look at Mucosal Inflammation in Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Sex- and Gender-Related Disparities-Quantity, Quality, or Both?



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*A Closer Look at Mucosal Inflammation in Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Sex- and Gender-Related Disparities-Quantity, Quality, or Both?*

Am J Gastroenterol. 2009 Jan 13;

Authors: Alonso C, Santos J

Irritable bowel syndrome remains a bothersome and frustrating disorder that imposes a heavy and growing socio-economic toll on its sufferers, two-thirds of whom are women, and on health care systems. The biomedical community must take a giant step forward into the discipline of women's gastrointestinal health. Efforts and accomplishments, such as the one reported in this month's issue by Cremon et al., are certainly welcome.Am J Gastroenterol advance online publication, 13 January 2009; doi:10.1038/ajg.2008.105.

PMID: 19174802 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

